# Is there a preferred method for changing the extraction.



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi

I understand that grind size, steep time and water temperature all have an affect on extraction when brewing coffee. If you find your coffee to be over or under extracted is it best to start changing things in a certain order ie. grind size first then maybe steep time ?

I take it although water temperature affects extraction I want to make that as consistent as possible ie. 92-96oC ?

I'm currently using French press and clever dripper methods.

Thanks


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

I adjust grind size or pour regime if needed, but never temperature. That is always used straight off boil.

On V60 my usual recipe is bloom, then 35g every 20 seconds. If I want to change extraction, I can increase or decrease the amount of water at each pour.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jason11 said:


> Hi
> 
> I understand that grind size, steep time and water temperature all have an affect on extraction when brewing coffee. If you find your coffee to be over or under extracted is it best to start changing things in a certain order ie. grind size first then maybe steep time ?
> 
> ...


 It's very unlikely that you will be over-extracting.

Bitterness can come from low side of normal extraction, or silt n the cup/passing through the filter paper if you are grinding too fine.

Generally your grind size can be around moka pot/coarse espresso/fine drip for decent extractions with Clever/small glass presses, you can go up to medium drip for long steeps (about 40min to an hour) in a large glass, or insulated press.

Steep time would be the main thing I would change.

On the other hand, if you are getting something you like in 5-10min, with a medium coarse grind, enjoy & don't worry about extraction.


----------

